# a serious question what dose cpo WDR has to offer in fraco-flemish composers?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*serious question what dose cpo WDR has to offer in franco-flemish composers?*

I have Heinrich finck, i wont Jacque arcadelt someone heard this last one and s cpo wdr has other goodie of rare vale in the franco-flemish art school.

I find the cd of Heinrich Fink mezmerizing., jeez i hope i wont get an infracttion again you guy s are hard on me.

:angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

CPO in one of the leading independent record labels.
You can see their most resent here:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/cpo/home


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

thank you pugg danke very mutch


----------

